

Ask HN:  Help me rename my startup - benologist

I've been racking my brains for over a month now trying to think of a more general name for my startup: http://www.swfstats.com/<p>It's currently called SWFStats which was based very specifically on analytics for Flash games but my plans are expanding beyond Flash to any form of connected gaming and beyond just analytics to a platform that can handle various things developers need for games.<p>Doesn't have to be dictionary words, just after something I can use that can encompass what I do now and whatever I do tomorrow.<p>Any suggestions?
======
imp
If you have some money to spend towards this, I can recommend the Name
Inspector, <http://www.thenameinspector.com/>. He can help with the whole
project, or even just review a list of names that you've developed. He's
written a lot about company names on his blog:

<http://www.thenameinspector.com/10-name-types/>

[http://www.thenameinspector.com/10-tips-for-naming-your-
comp...](http://www.thenameinspector.com/10-tips-for-naming-your-company-
product-or-service/)

~~~
benologist
I'll send him an email. Thanks.

------
jeffepp
check out what is available on nxdom.com. Try some prefixes & suffixes etc.
that fit and maybe a name will find you

fwiw, I like gamerlytics.com

edit: this assumes you are looking for a new URL

~~~
benologist
Yeah looking for a new URL as well.

nxdom is cool, playing on there now.

Also thanks to the other guys who commented.

~~~
jeffepp
Yeah, I am a big fan -- have found some great URLs on there

------
og1
I'll take a stab at it. Two that are made up words

playerlytics.com

gamerlytics.com

Since you are like Business intelligence but for gaming maybe?

gamerintelligence.com

------
jeer
bitcounter

